# Form 11 P60 for half year but unemployed for first part



## pernickety (28 Mar 2008)

Hi all,
I have searched and found: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=7199&highlight=p60+unemployment
but I'm still not sure of correct answer.

My OH forgot to do his Form 11 back in 2003 and we're trying to sort it out now. He was unemployed from Nov 02 (so i suppose he should have a p45 from then (but it would relate to 2002 ) so wasn't working until June 03. We have his P60 which covers June 03 to Dec 03 and I have put those figures on the Form 11. My problem is the money received in unemployment benefit from Jan 03 to May 03.

Where can we find these figures? Would the dole office issue an equivalent to a P60? Or do revenue already have these figures?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gipimann (28 Mar 2008)

You can ask the Social Welfare Office where he signed on for a statement to cover the appropriate months, there should be no problem in supplying same.


----------



## Clarkey (28 Mar 2008)

pernickety said:


> Hi all,
> I have searched and found: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=7199&highlight=p60+unemployment
> but I'm still not sure of correct answer.
> 
> ...


 
01 - 7043798. Taxation section of Social Welfare. Just explain what you need and they will post out confirmation


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Mar 2008)

pernickety said:


> Where can we find these figures?



Have you tried google or elsewhere online for weekly rates?


----------



## pernickety (28 Mar 2008)

Perfect - thanks for the responses, will get onto that this afternoon.


----------



## Clarkey (28 Mar 2008)

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw19_03/sw19.html


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Mar 2008)

It's not the rate of UB in 2003 that's important it is the actual taxable amount received. As a previous poster has said phone the number given of call in to your local SW office for a Certificate of Unemployment received.

The first €13 of each payment is not taxable but SW will have already dealt with this and the Certificate will only show the amount of taxable Benefit received


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Mar 2008)

There are clear rules for determining how much UB is taxable and non-taxable in individual circumstances. It should not be a big deal for the OP to work this out.


----------



## pernickety (31 Mar 2008)

Phoned the above number and a very helpful guy is sending me out the figures. Thanks again.


----------

